# Akita Won't Let Me Trim Nails



## sweetpea813 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 7 month old female Akita that won't let me touch her paws. She will snip and bark at me if I try to touch them and she will fold all of them under her body.
I took her to the vet to get her spayed and I told the vet to clip her nails while she was under because she won't let me. 
Does anyone have any advice to make this easier for me? She is a very submissive Akita (ha ha oxymoron) except when I try to groom her feet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are many threads on here about problem nail trimming. They include many different ways to teach her to accept it, etc in those threads. Whichever method you decide on, you need to get it taken care of ASAP before she turns to biting..and she will.


----------



## John Bull (Sep 24, 2009)

Neither would I if I was an Akita. They are part of their weapon package.

John Bull


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know much about it sorry, I would try letting her eat, and as long as she isn't food aggressive I would touch her paws while she eats or does something like that, and touch them when you pet her or something. Give her treats if she doesn't hide them to. 
You want to take care of it fast tho because it usually only gets worse. Try not using the clippers until she gets used to you touching and lightly squeezing her paws.


----------

